# Joe Cool Springer



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how to fix it in the gallery, but here he is rotated anyway. He's cute!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Melissa. He was way cute. His team's theme was the 50's and he had on a Harley jacket, a little leather hat and shades. The hat was a little disconcerting. It was a hoot. Like one of the handlers said...... springers aren't real great at obedience, so we dress em up and have some fun!!!!!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

How fun.. Seems like you and kathy had a good time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> How fun.. Seems like you and kathy had a good time.


It was a blast. I learned a ton and saw some really super dogs. Now..... this week's highlight .:uhoh::uhoh:... jury duty !!! At least I'm just a standby, having to call in around noon tomorrow to see if I'm needed.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

He is just beautiful, Betty... one lucky dog to have such a great mom! Good luck with the jury duty.. oh how I dread that!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

jnmarr said:


> He is just beautiful, Betty... one lucky dog to have such a great mom! Good luck with the jury duty.. oh how I dread that!


 
Just to clarify... he's not my dog..... just one I saw at the National Specialty during the team obedience. But how could I not share a cool Harley springer???


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Jury duty - LOL I'm sooo glad I dont live in Dallas county. How bout those long horns!??!?!??! easily the most bizzare game Ive seen Texas play.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Jury duty - LOL I'm sooo glad I dont live in Dallas county. How bout those long horns!??!?!??! easily the most bizzare game Ive seen Texas play.


OMG... I thought Terry might have a stroke !!!! Maggie was the only sane one of us girls...... she spent the game hiding in her crate. lol It took T 24 hours before he could call and talk to the boys, rehashing the game. Our defense looked terminally confused for the whole game.
:no::no::yuck:


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL no kidding. Me and Carrie were like what in the hell happened. Yeah I wondered if Terry got outta bed yesterday. HEHEH


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> LOL no kidding. Me and Carrie were like what in the hell happened. Yeah I wondered if Terry got outta bed yesterday. HEHEH


He HAD to get out of bed so the night terrors would stop !!!


----------

